# Warning, explicit material of cat nature inside!



## GreyHunter (Jun 8, 2003)

Here are two pics of my cat, Mark. I made them into image macros, with text so that they look cooler (?).


















And I have to look after *THAT*. :wink:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

He looks a lot like my 8 year old Siamese cat! Very cool!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, another member owned by a Siamese! By the looks of his eyes in the second picture, I'm glad you're not from Romania! He's a beauty!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## GreyHunter (Jun 8, 2003)

> I'm glad you're not from Romania!


Close enough. I am from Bulgaria. My cat is evil I tell ya. 8)


----------



## GreyHunter (Jun 8, 2003)

Well. . .see what he has to say:










I doubt he is fond of the idea really. :?


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

That last picture is too funny! He looks so mad. Did you forget to feed him or something?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He looks like one angry kittycat, doesn't he? :evil:


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

He sure is beautiful, but seems like he already knows that!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

He is a gangster :wink: ..can't mess up with him!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes sir...um did you say you wanted cod or haddock today, Mr. Mark? Right away sir...yes, I'll hurry, sir! And a steak? Right away, sir.....It's on its way!! :shock:


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

lol


----------



## xTreaclex (Jul 27, 2003)

Aww...he looks like what my kitten will grow up to look like....a chocolate Burmese.  Beauttttiful.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Cute pictures and a very beautiful cat!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

:twisted: Mark is very precious! :lol: 



Sam.


----------

